# Como puedo hacer un regulador de tensión para una linterna de leds de 12V



## becario23 (Nov 5, 2008)

Hola soy un becario que le han pueto unas tareas para realizar losprimeros dias y no tengo ni idea de como poder hacer un regulador de tensión  para una linterna de 12 V. Tengo que hacer la placa y los componente que necesito para que realice dicho proposito agraderia un monton que me ayudasen ya que mi proxima incorporación a la empresa depende de que lo consiga


----------



## crimson (Nov 5, 2008)

Hola becario23, si no estás muy experimentado en el tema te recomiendo hacer el regulador más sencillo de todos, que tiene un LM7812, soporta una corriente de 1 Amper, que creo que es aceptable para una linterna.
En el dibujo tenés un transformador, que baja la tensión de red a la que necesitás, un par de diodos que rectifican la corriente alterna haciéndola continua, un electrolítico para filtrarla (ojo que tiene polaridad) y el regulador para tener siempre 12V a la salida. Va agarrado a un pequeño disipador para TO220. Los redondeles marcados 104 son capacitores cerámicos para que no oscile de 0,1uF. Cualquier duda a tus órdenes. Saludos C


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 5, 2008)

Estos son reguladores PWM como para un motor, lo que no te impide emplearlo para una lampara de linterna, posee la ventaja del rendimiento, al ser la regulación por pulsos te preserva la carga de las baterias.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/control-velocidad-pwm-motor-cc-12v-cto-pablin-14927/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/regulador-velocidad-motor-cc-10776/


----------



## becario23 (Nov 5, 2008)

muchas gracias a los dos mirare las dos soluciones que me habeis dado a ver si son factibles


----------



## becario23 (Nov 5, 2008)

si otro tiene otra idea estoy abierto a todas las ideas que me deis.Podría hacer que este regulador de tensión de doce voltios sería si yo alimeno a la linterna con una batería y quiero ese regulador para que no me baje la tensión de 12V, Si alguien tiene alguna idea le agradecería que me ayudase.


----------



## pepechip (Nov 5, 2008)

Si lo que qieres es cargar la bateria y que al mismo tiempo te alimente a la linterna tendras que aplicar una tension de 13,8v. Puedes utilizar un lm317 o un 7812 junto con un potenciometro para poder graduar la tension.


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 5, 2008)

Hola.
Mira la hoja de datos (datasheet) del MAX608.
Vin puede ser 12V ó menos.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## becario23 (Nov 6, 2008)

Hola elaficionado con el circuito este que me has puesto le podria transformar en un circuito impreso y alimentarlo con unas pilas o algo parecido que me diesen ese voltaje y que me diesen los 12V de salida que me hacen falta?Si me esabes solucionar esta duda te lo agradecco mucho, esque esta es mi primera semana trabajando y todavía no me entero mucho de todo.
Gracias 
Becario23


----------



## Cacho (Nov 6, 2008)

¿Cuál es la tensión de entrada (la que tenés que llevar a 12V) y cuánto consume la linterna?


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 6, 2008)

Hola.
Ese circuito lo saqué de la hoja de datos, lo puedes alimentar con pilas, ó 2V de voltaje mínimo hasta 12V.
Ese circuito no le he armado, por lo que, sólo me baso en lo que dice la hoja de datos.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## becario23 (Nov 7, 2008)

Hola Sam cacho lal alimento con pilas y la linterna consume 12V. 
elaficionado se lo comentare a mi jefe y lo intenare montar y aya te dire si funciona o no,
becario23


----------



## Cacho (Nov 7, 2008)

Ok, dale para adelante.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 7, 2008)

ah.si en lo que se busca es aprender aqui uno lo logra (digo por la diversidad).

pero si se busca encontrar uan solucion a algo especifico....  

por lo que lei se pregunta acerca de un regulador.

al principio parecia que se buscaba regular o sea estabilizar al tension en 12vcc, yo pense que queria hacer un atenuador de tension , para poder varial la luminoisidad .
luego fue saliendo que el asunto era A PARTIR de 2 pilas o sea 3 voltios o algo asi hacer 12vcc.
o sea elevar la tension,.

y mas tarde cai que era para una linterna DE LEDS !

no dice que tension.

asi que luego de estar trabajando unos meses alguien pregunta:

es solo un proyecto teorico ?
es algo practico que quieren hacer de verdad ?
_por que no pones la información o sea los datos iniciales (para variar   ) 
te dare una idea:
tengo una linterna de leds que funciona con 12vcc, pero yo dispongo de un grupo de pilas que me dan 4,5v .... o 6 v.... o lo que sea.
quisiera con esas pilas poder alimentar mi linterna.
como dato suplementario usa 30 leds, y el consumo total es de xx mA , los leds son accesibles y estan agrupados de tal forma._

por qu eno pruebas iniciar la consulta asi (y tantos mas que he leido) . 

(que kilombo que es este boliche    )


----------



## Cacho (Nov 7, 2008)

Por eso pregunté el consumo y el voltaje de entrada, Fernandob.
"Consumo: 12V", fue la respuesta. "Alimentado con pilas", dato sobre el voltaje de entrada.
Ante esa respuesta y el hecho de que ya tiene un circuito que le parece viable, no hay mucho más que hacer.


----------



## fernandob (Nov 7, 2008)

si a mi me ocupa el hacer UNA para mi uso y razon .

1 -- me alcanza la tension de las pilas a usar para alimentar directo esos leds ?

es facil cambiar la configuracion de esos leds ? (o sea que si estan en grupos de a 4 en serie (por los 12v) cambiar la config.) .



si la cosa viene muy retorcida recien ahi me retuerzo.


----------



## becario23 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hola lo siento si mi información no esta clara mi jefe  el primer dia que entre a trabajar como becario(que fue el lunes pasado) me dio una lista de cosa que tenia que hacer y no me explico nada y ponía eso un regulador de tensión para una linterna de leds de 12V.He ido preguntando segun creia que me enteraba de lo que quería hacer el. 
Hoy por fin me enterado de lo qu queríay es un regulador de tensión para conectar una linterna de leds que consumira unos 3V conectarla a una batería de coche de 12V y que funcione sin problema.Si alguno tiene alguna idea que me la comente.
Gracias por anticipado al que lo haga
Becario23


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 12, 2008)

Hola.
Esto te puede servir.
Vin puede ser desde 6V hasta 30V, en tu caso como es una batería de 12V, estará bien, tal vez necesite un pequeño disipador de calor el regulador, eso va a depender de la corriente que consuma la linterna.
El condensador de salida de 1uF cambialo por uno de 100uF.
Suerte.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Cacho (Nov 12, 2008)

Dato útil para tu beca: el consumo de un aparato eléctrico se mide en Amperes (Amperios, según quién lo diga).
Medir en volts el consumo de un aparato eléctrico equivale a medir en Km/h el consumo de un auto.
Usualmente por cada LED se consumen entre 20 y 30 mA. 
Los voltajes de alimentación, unos 3V entre las patas de estos.
El circuito de ElAficionado está más que sobrado para tu aplicación y es fácil de implementar. Hay otros aún más fáciles, pero dependen de conocer las demás variables de tu circuito.
Dale con el 317 que te va a dar menos problemas.
Un saludo


----------



## pduque (Feb 9, 2011)

Buenas noches espero me puedan ayudar....!!! requiero obtener 12 voltios DC a partir de 5 vdc. detalladamente estoy controlando unas electrovalvulas con un PIC pero este me da a la salida 5 VDC y las electrovalvulas se activan con 12VDC, en el diseño me exigen que no emplee reles... por lo que utilice un mosfet de potencia el IRF1404 pero simulando en el drenador coloque como carga una resistencia de 7 ohmios ya que medi la resistencia interna de la electrovalvula y entre los 12VDC y el nodo de salida coloque una resistencia de 1k.... no seee que hacer por favor alguien que me pueda dar uan posible idea se lo agradeceria...!!!!


----------

